# fly rods? do you really get what you pay for? help me change my mind



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I will tell you this......If you don't want to pay big money for a fly rod, then don't. Stick with a TFO or Reddington and you will be fine. You won't know the difference. But, should you get used to a crappy rod, and then cast a high end Sage, Loomis, etc.....you will grealty appreciate the difference. There is a huge difference IMO. They are lighter, faster, and make you better looking. LOL Just out of curiosity, are you new to fly fishing?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I love my TFO BVK!
Really light and comfortable feel. 
Love the way it feels with my real light reel. 
Nautilus FWX 7/8.

I spent $267 on the rod (tfo has lifetime warranty).
And $346 ish on the reel and fly line.


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

I get this question all the time and I usually recomend spending as much as you can afford to get the best quaility. This does not mean to buy a sage XI3 and tibor reel if all you are going to do is bream fish. If you plan on fishing in salt for the glamour species you will find that higher end rods will handle the wind and big flies better. There are lots of fine casting mid priced rods out there- go to a fly shop and try a few out. You will see a marked improvement over your old stuff.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

The answer is yes. I am not a fan of TFO rods but they have came along way but still are not as nice as Sage or many of the other rod makers. But if your wanting inexpensive there are some deals on discontinued rods or even nice used rods. But $200 is going to be a tough budget for anything nice even the TFO rods are around $250.


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Unless you spend 60+ days on the water and can cast into the backing you should focus on value equipment and stay away from $700 rods. Save your money and spend it on your family. If you do log 60+ days in the salt, can throw a big fly into a strong wind 70 feet then you already know the answer to this question. Lefty Kreh said something to the effect that any TFO rod will outcast 90% of all fly fishermen.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

There really aren't many rods out there that are not better than what was available 5/10/15 years ago. Some of the $250 to $300 rods are better than the $500 rods of just a few years back. 

Now if you rarely put a fish on the reel, no need to read the rest of my post, but if you fish for fish that demand being put on the reel ----- scrimp a little on the rod and buy the best reel that you can afford!!! 

I'd much rather have a Tibor/Islander/Hayden/Abel/etc. on a $200 flyrod when a tarpon/large jack/AJ/shark/permit/false albacore/etc. comes calling than a $200 reel on a $800 flyrod!!! 

If you're gonna go "over budget" do it on the reel, you won't be sorry, the fish might but you won't!!! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> There really aren't many rods out there that are not better than what was available 5/10/15 years ago.  Some of the $250 to $300 rods are better than the $500 rods of just a few years back.
> 
> Now if you rarely put a fish on the reel, no need to read the rest of my post, but if you fish for fish that demand being put on the reel ----- scrimp a little on the rod and buy the best reel that you can afford!!!
> 
> ...


x2 Very well said.


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Check out Colton fly rods. My previous favorite flyrod was an Orvis Trident. The Colton Tradewind is definitely in the same league. Right now, Colton has a close out on last years models for $ 100 or so on E-Bay. I bought a Colton 9wt a few months ago and it casts great and looks great. On Nov 2, I caught a 130# Tarpon on it and fought the fish as hard as I ever have fought any Tarpon. I would have caught more Tarpon it but I just couldn't keep a hook in them.

I don't know where you live but if you live anywhere near Crystal River, you are welcome to try mine.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

> I will tell you this......If you don't want to pay big money for a fly rod, then don't. Stick with a TFO or Reddington and you will be fine. You won't know the difference. But, should you get used to a crappy rod, and then cast a high end Sage, Loomis, etc.....you will grealty appreciate the difference. There is a huge difference IMO. They are lighter, faster, and make you better looking. LOL Just out of curiosity, are you new to fly fishing?


im not really new to fly fishing ive been doing it since i was 12 and im 28 i also dont have a family or a truck payment (my CJ7 gets me anywhere i want to go ) just some rent and a a few other small bills.
i can cast pretty far (into the backing on most days even with my cheap rods)and ive done ALOT of freshwater for bass in the past ( which i thought was one of the ultimate ways to catch them as i dont tend to eat bass)
about a year ago i was messing around with my flyrod and i landed a really nice 24" trout until then i hadnt done much saltwater on the fly but since then ive caught a few snook and a red or two and a few more trout and id have to say that im pretty hooked on saltwater flyfishing 
plus as you guys know there are times when the fish just wont bite a shrimp or artificial and visa versa with a fly 

so what you guys are saying is the higher priced rod make casting the distance a little more effortless?
because i have to admit that at times its alot of work to cast far  and sometimes i wonder if it isnt the rod screwing me up 
wouldn't all im6 or im7 rod blanks be the same ?
is it the high skill level and craftmenship that makes a good rod and thus makes for a more expensive rod ? 
or do the raw matirials that go into them make for a higher price?
it just seems that like on alot of other things they tend to charge whatever the market will hold you know? just want to know that this isnt the case 
also if i go into one of my local fly shops here will they let me test hop one with my reel where i can see if the difference made matters that much to me ?


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

so lets say i had 300 bux to spend on a rod ? what route would i want to go ? a high end of cheaper model? or a low end of a more expensive model ?
im looking for something in the 8wt possibly a 9wt range as i find its a good all around rod that i can bass fish with on day and trout small snook and redfish the next


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

TFO BVK, or TiCrX. Both really sweet for under $300.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

> Check out Colton fly rods.  My previous favorite flyrod was an Orvis Trident.  The Colton Tradewind is definitely in the same league.  Right now, Colton has a close out on last years models for $ 100 or so on E-Bay.  I bought a Colton 9wt a few months ago and it casts great and looks great.  On Nov 2, I caught a 130# Tarpon on it and fought the fish as hard as I ever have fought any Tarpon.  I would have caught more Tarpon it but I just couldn't keep a hook in them.
> 
> I don't know where you live but if you live anywhere near Crystal River, you are welcome to try mine.


i live in savannah but i really appreciate the offer and thank you for the info sands b.s. 

this says something to me about this company and their mindset i think this will be my new flyrod thanks for the heads up

"The MissionWe had one thing in mind when we started Colton Fly Company. The Customer. We are not interested in big margins and big dealer networks. We simply want to put the best product possible directly into the hands of the person that will be using it at an affordable price for all budgets. This is our mission and staying factory direct is the only way to carry it out.

The Factory Direct Concept


When a manufacturer uses a dealer network to handle the sale of their products the customer pays the ultimate price. Literally! Allow me to explain. If you buy a $200 fly rod from a retailer, that retailer made a 45-55% margin on that rod and no less. That means he paid around $90 for that rod. Now, obviously the manufacturer had to make some money when they sold it to the retailer. I have to think they made at least $50. Now this makes the approximate value of the rod $40.00 that you just paid $200.00 for! Doesn't seem fair does it?

Times have changed. Gas prices are over $3.00 per gallon in most places. The cost of driving to a respectable fly shop is high for the majority of anglers. I know the closest decent shop to me is about an hour and a half drive each way. A huge number of anglers have turned to the internet because they get better deals, more choices, and shipping is usually far less than driving to your nearest shop.

Fly anglers have been held hostage by the high prices of quality equipment for a long time. You have had no choice in the past but to pay the high premium if you wanted a decent rod or reel. $700 for a carbon fiber fly rod! That's nuts. $700 for single action aluminum fly reel! That's nuts. You don't see those prices in the spinning and conventional fishing market.

When you buy a Colton product you are paying what a retailer would pay (Wholesale). We have all been trained to think that if we pay $200 for a fly rod then it will perform like a $200 fly rod. Right? This is not the case with Colton products. When you pay $200 for a Colton product you are getting a product that you would have paid over $350 for through a retailer! You just saved $150.

One problem with this concept right? Where can you try a Colton fly rod? Where can you look at a Colton fly reel? We are confident that you will be more than satisfied with our products. So, if you are interested in one of our products then buy it. If for any reason you do not like the product you can return it for a full refund including the freight charges.

Lifetime Warranty 
We stand behind all of our products 100%. All Colton products are guaranteed for the life of the original purchaser against manufacturer defects. This warranty only applies to products purchased directly from Colton Fly Company."

i make good money but i work HARD for it im a UNION pipefitter here in savannah and part of being union is that we dont mind paying for QUALITY AMERICAN built/made things so long as i dont feel like im getting TAKEN in doing so. thanks again guys for all the info


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Under $300, the TFO BVK 8wt/9wt would be my first, second, and third choice. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Under $300, the TFO BVK 8wt/9wt would be my first, second, and third choice.
> 
> Good Fishing!!!


I would agree not much nicer in a new rod in that price range other than the Sage VT2 it is a very nice casting rod and is discounted because of being replaced by a newer model.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1292312131

Its ment to be man just get it


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Levi,

Warranty wasn't my original guideline, but is at this point. My quiver is mostly Redington, now Sage. I broke the tip off of a Nano-Titanium 4 piece 8 weight, and there was only one question asked when I sent it in.
Do you want the 3 piece Nano 8 wt replacement, or the 4 piece CPS? 
All my rods are mid price range vs. top or bottom of the price range. I do believe there is a difference, but not so much to justify dropping $750+ for a rod. Just don't see the finish or casting quality in the low end range.

Good luck to you in your choice.
KMB


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

I like to try rods out, and some do cast better than others ,try as many rods out as you can , and this will help you make your decsion, i purchased a new 8/9 st criox impereal because 
it casted well 
im rough on my equipment 
and i leave it in the boat unattended sometimes 
with that said i purchased a rod that has a lifetime waranty, that can get banged around in the boat , and if it gets stolen im not out 700 bones. So there are nicer rods out there that cast better for me but this is where i feel comfortable in my purchase.

rods cast diffrently for diffrent people thats 4 shure


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Agree on that VT2 rod. I always buy the earlier generation rod rather than the latest. I can buy the top of the line for about 40-50% of the original price in a used or possible close-out. Just got a Winston BiiX 10wt at 60% less than original retail. That new Redington Predator is a great freshwater rod for under $200.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

For salt, the highest end rods gain you ultimate light weight combined with the fastest action. They are not necessarily more durable.

IMHO, Temple fork fits into the best bang for the buck category. Their new BVK is their best rod and still only around $250. 

You might want to search the classifieds and other forums for a great deal on a new or nearly new rod and reel. A lot of people get into fly fishing for a short time and end up selling their stuff.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I just bought a BVK 8wt to add to my Ticr 10 wt for flats fishing. I am admittedly a GLoomis fan favoring their one piece Pro series, so why did I buy the TFO? VALUE, WARRANTY, Proven Customer service with the second fastest turnaround right behind GLoomis. Finally, it's a Pleasure to cast.


----------



## Zoecinder (Jan 28, 2011)

I own four TFO rods (4 & 5 for trout and 7 and 8 for salt.) The price is great and the rods certainly do their job but you can certainly tell the difference casting with a higher end rod. It is hard to justify spending 500 or $600 on a rod but I will probably do it at some time in the future. I buy cheap reels for my freshwater rods but the best line I can get. On Saltwater, I have found it hard to beat Nautilus for quality at a good price.

Spend you money on good line and have fun.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: fly rods? do you really get what you pay for? help me change my mind and flyline*

i was wondering if we were still kicking this thread around... 

welp i ordered the colton tradewinds ud blue in an 8wt. i got it pretty cheap too 168.00 shipped and it includes the warranty and case and all that jazz thanks everyone with all the great responses 

now i need fly line any suggestions? ive been looking at wulff's triangle taper anybody hate this stuff?


----------



## blackwell (Feb 20, 2011)

My .02 (on a military budget):

TFO rods!!!!!!! Amazing for the price and have a lifetime warranty to boot.  I have broken three and they have replaced them all.  Two of them, I walked in a sponsor store and replaced them right there.

TIOGA reels!!!!!!! Again, amazing for the price and lifetime warrenty.  They have sealed drags that are very smooth.  Extra spools are very affordable.

I have caught stripers (44# biggest), caught numerous False Albacores (albies), small tuna in the long island sound, bull reds in Chesepeake Bay (36# biggest) and countless other species.  Set-up is 9/10 Tioga on a Lefty 10 weight.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

For the last 30 or so years I have fished with upper end Orvis fly rods and reels. I have no complaints, however about 10 years ago they went from a no charge warranty to a $25.00 charge for repair or replacement. Still not bad and the process is relatively painless. But, I must go on to say that after having had the opportunity to use a fishing buddies TFO, they have my vote. If I purchase additional fly rods in the future I will probably go with Temple Fork. They seem to offer very good value for the $$.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

I just replaced my 6wt.  Had the chance to throw 8 different rods and chose the glx.  It was more expensive, though not the most expensive of the rods I tried.  I like it best for my casting style/ability.

I fish my 6wt more than any other (60 - 75 days a year) so it was worth it to me to spent what was necessary to get stick that served me best.

I can't say that any of the rods I tried was bad.  The Orvis mid-flexes really just didn't suit me for chucking streamers but if I wanted a 6wt nymph rod that might have made an excellent choice.

Basically - it seems like all the rods I tried are pretty darn good sticks and anything that suited your price/performance needs would serve you well.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

After reading this thread, I went to the Colton Rod website. Slick webpage and their marketing strategy sounds good. Has anyone actually seen their product? They may be worth a look as far as value is concerned. I have to agree with the assesment of the mid-flex rods, they don't work for me either. I have found the super fast tip flex are my preference. One of the good points of the manufacturer mentioned in my previous post, the same rod is offered in your choice of actions. Probably one of the reasons I have stuck with them. My suggestion to Levi, is try as many as you can, purchase the one that you feel casts best. And, beyond some point, I don't think you get what you pay for. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

i REALLY like my Colton so far .... i took it out in the backyard as soon as it got here the other day and i have to say, it beats the snot out of the other rods ive bought before BUT they we ALOT cheaper too ($20-50)  One false cast and i was against the fence(about 50 feet) After this weekend ill have a better report on the  performance of it but im almost sure ill be in the backing on every cast and with my other rods i struggled to do that.

so to the lurkers out there to me at least Colton is a darn good buy and i dont think you can go wrong with em


----------

